# NEW: NewsPaper Adsense Ads from Google



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

From Google:



> *Extra! Extra! AdSense tests offline newspaper advertising*
> We're excited to announce that we're in the early stages of testing AdSense for Newspapers with a select group of newspaper publishers. AdSense for Newspapers gives newspaper publishers a new source of advertising revenue by connecting them with AdWords advertisers who want to place display ads in major papers across the U.S. If you happen to be a newspaper publisher interested in participating in future tests, please check out AdSense for Newspapers and submit your contact information


----------

